# Is it ok to let my dog off the lead with a muzzle (also)



## Lois' owner (Apr 26, 2011)

So I've posted on here many times about my feat aggressive girl she is. Feisty and can get frightened also dominant.

So yesterday I put a muzzle on her and let her run around off the lead whilst no one else is around.

Her recall has improved a lot over the last twelve months I'm unsure if she would recall if she saw a dog first as she gets easily distracted but how am I to know if it will work without putting it into practice.

Also how would you react if a dog with a muzzle came running up to your dog? Obviously she is muzzled so unable to do any damage, I want her more socialised and feel the muzzle is nessersary. She loved playing with other dogs before she was bit and then now bites first.

Is there a stigma about muzzled dogs? Can she be integrated into a pack again?

Thanks in advance


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Lois' owner said:


> Her recall has improved a lot over the last twelve months I'm unsure if she would recall if she saw a dog first as she gets easily distracted but how am I to know if it will work without putting it into practice.
> 
> Also how would you react if a dog with a muzzle came running up to your dog? *Obviously she is muzzled so unable to do any damage*, I want her more socialised and feel the muzzle is nessersary. She loved playing with other dogs before she was bit and then now bites first.
> 
> ...


I am afraid that the view that a muzzled dog cannot do any damage is a myth. In fact dogs can "punch" others with a muzzle and of course they can still intimidate and interfere with other dogs!

If you want to determine how she will behave with other dogs whilst muzzled then consult a trainer who has stooge dogs who may be able to help.

There are stigmas about all sorts of things, I would rather have my dog stigmatised for wearing a muzzle than both him and I being stigmatised because he had caused injury to other dogs.

Personally I am not bothered by muzzled dogs as dogs may be muzzled for many reasons eg scavenging.

Nobody can say whether or not your dog will be able to integrated into the pack again as of course we cannot determine anything over the ether.

Muzzling your dog does not mean you can abdicate responsibility for training a solid recall and having your dog under control. It can buy you time, it can keep other dogs "safer" but work still needs to be done.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lois' owner said:


> Obviously she is muzzled so unable to do any damage


This is not the case I'm afraid. A muzzled dog can still cause both physical and mental damage to another dog. My dog broke another dogs ribs while muzzled. He could so easily have killed that dog despite the muzzle. If a muzzled dog came up and attacked mine I would be absolutely furious, just the same as I would if an unmuzzled dog attacked him. A dog doesn't need to be bitten to be traumatised.

Have you done any sort of work with her on her aggression issues? There is a hell of a lot can be done to help solve aggression problems but it takes time and structure, simply letting her mix and hoping things sort themselves out isn't the best plan. Your best bet would be to contact a good behaviourist, someone who'll be able to help work out how best to help your girl over her issues.

I used to let Rupert off leash wearing a muzzle in a safe area late at night. There is no way on earth I'd have let him off leash with other dogs around. He wasn't likely to go up and attack them but if he felt threatened I have no doubt he would have resorted to aggression.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

Use a long line, this way she can still have good exercise but is under your control, but when another dog is around she needs to be on a short lead really. They can still do alot of damage even when muZzled.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I had a dog I needed to muzzle - he`d been a street dog and was used to fighting for his survival so could get bossy. I muzzled him and talked to other owners at first - I explained what I was doing. They were fine with it. I also used a long line at first. 
However - this dog was socialised but ill-mannered and needed simply to adjust to the `rules` of the Park. 
Your dog sounds unsocialised so it may be more helpful to use other methods as well?
Read this -

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Behavior-Ad...0509/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364634328&sr=8-1

and this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fight-Pract...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1364634373&sr=1-1

and I`m sure they will help.


----------



## Janey D (Jul 27, 2012)

I admire people who muzzle their dogs, its a sign of responsible dog ownership to me. BUT my dog can be reactive and is always on lead. I would be really nervous of a muzzled dog running up to us and I couldnt guarantee how my dog would react. 

There are some dogs that need to be on lead, either temporarily or permanently, for all sorts of reasons and I dont see why this should be a problem. Better safe than sorry I would say.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

It's really good that you are muzzling your dog, that makes you a responsible owner 

Alas, a dog can still do damage even wearing a muzzle. Also, a muzzle can come off. In fact I have seen it happen with a dog at a local park.

I think it might be an idea to see if you can find an experienced trainer who uses positive methods, just to get a bit of help with how to best help your dog relax around other dogs.

Meanwhile, you could use a long line perhaps, so that your dog still has a bit of freedom - alternatively a Flexi lead could work too.

Do avoid any trainer who talks about 'dominance' or 'being pack leader' or who wants to 'alpha roll' your dog.

Best of luck


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't have an issue with muzzled dogs at all; however I wouldn't be best impressed if your dog was allowed to come up to mine and potentially kick off just because she's wearing a muzzle and can't actually bite.

I'd stick to a longline for now and find a good trainer to help you


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Meanwhile, you could use a long line perhaps, so that your dog still has a bit of freedom - alternatively a Flexi lead could work too.


Please ensure that if you use a long line or flexi lead that you do NOT attach it to a collar or head halter, only a suitable and correctly fitted harness..............


----------



## planete (Jan 21, 2012)

To avoid any risk of my dog's muzzle coming off I thread the top strap through his collar. A good behaviourist could help you and your dog a lot and answer your questions.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

flexi and long lead might be ok but they don't give you much control if thing are in the early stages and go wrong. do you have a local dog class that helps dogs with issues then he might start associating other dogs with good behaviour and rewards.


----------

